# Anyone see this guy's work on eBay?



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Now we all know that there are some good "weatherers" around here, but this guy's work is just stunning... I find it hard to believe that his pictures are taken of actual models and not the real thing, LOL... Below is a link to his eBay page, and then just check out what he is selling / has sold and prepare to be amazed 

http://myworld.ebay.com/industrialmodels/


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow A Downeaster.
His class is going to be at the National O Scale Convention in Wochester Mass, July 23-26.
http://www.2008oscalenational.org/


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy crap, I never knew that an O scale convention was being held down there! Is it free for the public to get in? I can not find any infomation on admissions on the site


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Look under registration. One day was $18.00. Some events require preregistration. The discount ended June 1st. I just saw it in a multiple show flyer given to me last week. I think Saturday was like a show and sale day. It's there on the site.

The main page has the schedule.
Registration has the rates


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, I looked at the PDF file on the registration with the prices and closed it as soon as I saw the word "dealer"... I guess that I need to pay more attention... Anyways, I would not be able to make it on the weekend, so if Saturday is the only day people are selling stuff than I am out of luck


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The schedule has selling thurs thru sat. Early morning is a dealer time and layouts. Each day is a little diffferent. 
Can you pass for under 16? LOL


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Can you pass for under 16? LOL


Hahaha, one of my friends from my high school said that I look like a "really big eight-year-old" :laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Ahh, I found my old thread... I was just looking at another one of his auctions and he has uploaded a ton of his models to RR Picture Archives...

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/archiveThumbs.aspx?id=49925


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazing, absolutely amazing


----------

